# We need a champions forum....



## Swineqhog (Nov 24, 2014)

We need a forum fo fans of teams who have won National Championships within the last 24 years... You know who you are fellow auburn fans,bama fans, florida fan's, Tech fans( that's right remember 1990?)and any other fan of a winning program. Even FSU fans. Ya'll can hate of them but they keep winning. Not so strong schedule? They beat my Tigers for the crystal ball. All Im going to say about that...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2014)

it is simple the point of this thread is to malign uga. just come out and title the thread " UGA SUX".


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree, no more auburn, bama, FSU, or tech fans around here.  The sooner the better, get on it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I agree, no more auburn, bama, FSU, or tech fans around here.  The sooner the better, get on it.



Then EVERYONE could just wallow in misery.  We could rename the Sports Forum the CFB Fans Support Group and y'all can take turns telling each other how clean your program is and how you'd rather lose with dignity, all the while trying to recruit the same players as the teams who win without dignity.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> We need a forum fo fans of teams who have won National Championships within the last 24 years... You know who you are fellow auburn fans,bama fans, florida fan's, Tech fans( that's right remember 1990?)and any other fan of a winning program. Even FSU fans. Ya'll can hate of them but they keep winning. Not so strong schedule? They beat my Tigers for the crystal ball. All Im going to say about that...



Facebook is ready when you are; the "Swinehog Swamp".
_A place for those mired in the muck of self promotion._
Won't cost you anything to set up and administer either.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got a couple of neat titles for the forum. 

 My life is complete since my team won a NC 
since 1990.
or
I know more about college football than you since my team has won a NC since 1990.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 24, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Facebook is ready when you are; the "Swinehog Swamp".
> _A place for those mired in the muck of self promotion._
> Won't cost you anything to set up and administer either.



This^^^^


----------



## GAGE (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway.  By the way, my tickets to the au/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.
__________________
Dixie Land Plotts

You are "that guy".


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 24, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> We need a forum fo fans of teams who have won National Championships within the last 24 years... .



Sounds good to me.  All the whining, loser Mutt fans wouldnt be there crying about a team they dont even play.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 24, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I agree, no more auburn, bama, FSU, or tech fans around here.  The sooner the better, get on it.



He said Champions forum.   Were you even alive when UGA won theirs?


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Then EVERYONE could just wallow in misery.  We could rename the Sports Forum the CFB Fans Support Group and y'all can take turns telling each other how clean your program is and how you'd rather lose with dignity, all the while trying to recruit the same players as the teams who win without dignity.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 24, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Facebook is ready when you are; the "Swinehog Swamp".
> _A place for those mired in the muck of self promotion._
> Won't cost you anything to set up and administer either.





riprap said:


> I've got a couple of neat titles for the forum.
> 
> My life is complete since my team won a NC
> since 1990.
> ...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 24, 2014)

I think we need to start a forum for teams that beat UGA this year.  So USC and UF fans.  Strange, I don't see Auburn on that list.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 24, 2014)

He's back


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I think we need to start a forum for teams that beat UGA this year.  So USC and UF fans.  Strange, I don't see Auburn on that list.



Ouch.



 GIFSoup


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 24, 2014)

> Yes they are!!!! What an idiot. Don't be too down Dawg nation, you were only looking at a Hardee's Burger Bowl anyway. Get a coach instead of a boy scout leader and you might have some what of a chance.You're kids have witness strictness,morals and values. My kids get to see our team with a crystal ball. What a great age to be an Auburn Fan!! War Eagle! By the way, my tickets to the au/uga game are for sale. I refuse to drive Athens for a scrimmage.



You were totally right about the scrimmage, though I don't think it was exactly how you invisioned.



> Bye ladies. Thanks for the hour of entertainment.I've already gotten bored with this crappy forum. I'll be back on in 6 months.After auburn has won another National Title of course.



Did I somehow miss this year's National Championship?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2014)

OK, here's the rules for the Champion's Forum. Only members who are fans of the current NC team can go in there. There they can tell each other how great and dominant their team is while ignoring all the criminal activity committed by their team and its' coaches, players and school administrators to win the NC.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2014)

i wish i had thought of this one.


T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 24, 2014)

elfiii said:


> OK, here's the rules for the Champion's Forum. Only members who are fans of the current NC team can go in there. There they can tell each other how great and dominant their team is while ignoring all the criminal activity committed by their team and its' coaches, players and school administrators to win the NC.



That's fine.  As long as everyone acknowledges that they tried to recruit those same players for their teams.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 24, 2014)

Nick Chubb just scored on Auburn again


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 24, 2014)

*Arkansas*



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> He's back[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow...Finally won a couple of games after a 17 game SEC losing streak makes walk around with your chest bowed out dont it son...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Wow...Finally won a couple of games after a 17 game SEC losing streak makes walk around with your chest bowed out dont it son...


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 24, 2014)

*Gramps*



elfiii said:


> OK, here's the rules for the Champion's Forum. Only members who are fans of the current NC team can go in there. There they can tell each other how great and dominant their team is while ignoring all the criminal activity committed by their team and its' coaches, players and school administrators to win the NC.


Heaven sakes gramps...It must be quite on the political forum. You got to put your 2 cents in on every forum?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sic'm Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2014)

You need to quit digging Swinehog.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2014)

My 30th birthday was last Thursday..it's been longer than that since Ugas championship. Gotta hurt for the dawg fans they will never get to be in the champions forums hahaha!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Then EVERYONE could just wallow in misery.  We could rename the Sports Forum the CFB Fans Support Group and y'all can take turns telling each other how clean your program is and how you'd rather lose with dignity, all the while trying to recruit the same players as the teams who win without dignity.



No, we would have a great time talking about next year.  Lots of threads about Winston.  Occasionally we will discuss auburn when they give another last chance to an upstanding kid who just ran into some bad luck.  Lots of Hershel Walker talk.  Maybe even a fire Richt or Bobo weekly thread.  It will be glorious.  I am all for the champions forum, you guys need a good place all to yourselves!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 24, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> My 30th birthday was last Thursday..it's been longer than that since Ugas championship. Gotta hurt for the dawg fans they will never get to be in the champions forums hahaha!



Happy birthday, I guess the vols gave you a nice moral victory for a present.  They really almost competed, just a few more years and watch out!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Happy birthday, I guess the vols gave you a nice moral victory for a present.  They really almost competed, just a few more years and watch out!



Thanks man! But let's stay on topic here..championships within the last 20years ok?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Heaven sakes gramps...It must be quite on the political forum. You got to put your 2 cents in on every forum?



You wouldn't be trollin' me wouldja bro?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the tires are getting a little loose in the turns.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 24, 2014)

yall countin golf?


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 24, 2014)

What we need is a "guys who come on here every few months and brag about their team only to get blown out and embarrassed by their rivals so instead of offering a congrats like an actual man would do I troll with yet another useless thread" board and we should make this piece of work the admin of it.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What we need is a "guys who come on here every few months and brag about their team only to get blown out and embarrassed by their rivals so instead of offering a congrats like an actual man would do I troll with yet another useless thread" board and we should make this piece of work the admin of it.



Some folks call them guys yeller


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What we need is a "guys who come on here every few months and brag about their team only to get blown out and embarrassed by their rivals so instead of offering a congrats like an actual man would do I troll with yet another useless thread" board and we should make this piece of work the admin of it.



lots of dawg fans from southern ga fall in this category.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> lots of dawg fans from southern ga fall in this category.



I am from "Southern" Georgia. Don't be putting me in a category.


----------



## bigsix (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe we need to start a thread with the teams with more than 150 wins during the BCS era.

Oklahoma-165
Ohio State-161
Texas-158
Virginia Tech- 156
Florida State-153
Georgia-151
Oregon-151
USC-151
LSU-150

For those of you who have a hard time reading UGA had the most wins in the BCS era from the SEC. The fabulous TN Vols managed 1 less win than GA Tech 127 to 126.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2014)

What we need is a forum for jerks!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 25, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> What we need is a forum for jerks!!!



Haha ^ this guy! "Go Pack!", "Go Clemson!", "Go Louisville!", "Go Miami!", "Go BC!", "Go Gata!"

Keep trying you'll find one that sticks on day!


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 25, 2014)

*Rivalry Team*



greene_dawg said:


> What we need is a "guys who come on here every few months and brag about their team only to get blown out and embarrassed by their rivals so instead of offering a congrats like an actual man would do I troll with yet another useless thread" board and we should make this piece of work the admin of it.


Any team can win a rivalry every now and then. This is a forum about Championship type programs which UGA is not..... 1 National Championship in 24 years and only 2 SEC Championships in 30 years.. Just stating facts..


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Haha ^ this guy! "Go Pack!", "Go Clemson!", "Go Louisville!", "Go Miami!", "Go BC!", "Go Gata!"
> 
> Keep trying you'll find one that sticks on day!



Any team that plays FSU but considering the stiff competition in the ACC, every Sat is a cupcake!!!Pretty embarrassing to be bragging about beating the teams you mentioned,and FSU struggled to actually win those.
The stuck pig squeals the loudest!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 25, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Any team that plays FSU but considering the stiff competition in the ACC, every Sat is a cupcake!!!Pretty embarrassing to be bragging about beating the teams you mentioned,and FSU struggled to actually win those.
> The stuck pig squeals the loudest!!!



That why you're always squealing on Florida State threads?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Any team can win a rivalry every now and then. This is a forum about Championship type programs which UGA is not..... 1 National Championship in 24 years and only 2 SEC Championships in 30 years.. Just stating facts..



Might want to check your math, uga won its last in 1980, that would be 34 years but I see how difficult that could be for an Auburn guy.  You take 2014 (that is the current year) and subtract (that is the minus sign) 1980 (year of last national title). You are left with 34.  See, it's really pretty easy if you keep practicing.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> That why you're always squealing on Florida State threads?



Look out you and FSU have pink frosting all around you lips......


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Might want to check your math, uga won its last in 1980, that would be 34 years but I see how difficult that could be for an Auburn guy.  You take 2014 (that is the current year) and subtract (that is the minus sign) 1980 (year of last national title). You are left with 34.  See, it's really pretty easy if you keep practicing.



34 years, 10 months, and 24 days to be exact.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 25, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Look out you and FSU have pink frosting all around you lips......



Maybe, but it was served on our finest Crystal.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 25, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> What we need is a forum for jerks!!!



But who would be left to post in the other threads.  This is, basically, a cfb forum.  We're all jerks according to somebody, except a couple of posters.  Those are jerks... according to everybody.


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 25, 2014)

*You are right!*



flowingwell said:


> Might want to check your math, uga won its last in 1980, that would be 34 years but I see how difficult that could be for an Auburn guy.  You take 2014 (that is the current year) and subtract (that is the minus sign) 1980 (year of last national title). You are left with 34.  See, it's really pretty easy if you keep practicing.


Dang buddy you are right! Thanks for pointing that out to me and raising the flag on how bad UGA really is. Good boy!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 25, 2014)

riprap said:


> I've got a couple of neat titles for the forum.
> 
> My life is complete since my team won a NC
> since 1990.
> ...



This^ The best day of this cfb season will be when UF stomps a mudhole in Ferguson Sympathy University on Saturday. I have never pulled for the gators to win in my life but that will change on Saturday....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Dang buddy you are right! Thanks for pointing that out to me and raising the flag on how bad UGA really is. Good boy!!



We kicked ya'll's butts up and down the field this year Mr. 8-3 soon to be 8-4 National Champion.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 25, 2014)

riprap said:


> I've got a couple of neat titles for the forum.
> 
> My life is complete since my team won a NC
> since 1990.
> ...




...dang bro, you talkin about me?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> Dang buddy you are right! Thanks for pointing that out to me and raising the flag on how bad UGA really is. Good boy!!



Just wanted to make sure your "facts" were correct.  I believe another "fact" would be that auburn has the same amount of titles as uga in that 34 year period.   I have a take home math problem for you to practice:  if one team has 34 points and the other team has 7, what does that equal?  You can work on it over the holidays.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 25, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Just wanted to make sure your "facts" were correct.  I believe another "fact" would be that auburn has the same amount of titles as uga in that 34 year period.   I have a take home math problem for you to practice:  if one team has 34 points and the other team has 7, what does that equal?  You can work on it over the holidays.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Just wanted to make sure your "facts" were correct.  I believe another "fact" would be that auburn has the same amount of titles as uga in that 34 year period.   I have a take home math problem for you to practice:  if one team has 34 points and the other team has 7, what does that equal?  You can work on it over the holidays.



Please don't confuse the trolls with facts.


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 26, 2014)

*Wonder how much this picture will cost?*

For all you Gurley Girls..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> For all you Gurley Girls..



Classless


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> We need a forum fo fans of teams who have won National Championships within the last 24 years... You know who you are fellow auburn fans,bama fans, florida fan's, Tech fans( that's right remember 1990?)and any other fan of a winning program. Even FSU fans. Ya'll can hate of them but they keep winning. Not so strong schedule? They beat my Tigers for the crystal ball. All Im going to say about that...



Look what the pig drug in...

1st post since Halloween.. Interesting... Did you finally get over the UGA BEAT down we gave your Tigers?? Must have been awful to watch! Your 1st drive and you score a TD.. Probably got your blood pumping!!

WAR EAGLES were flying around your house after that drive!!

Only to be SHUTOUT for the remainder of the game... 

TROLL along!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow.



Wow is right, but he better get used to this for the next 3 years!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow.





fish hawk said:


> Classless



The troll must have some time off this week from work..


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the pig drug in...
> 
> 1st post since Halloween.. Interesting... Did you finally get over the UGA BEAT down we gave your Tigers?? Must have been awful to watch! Your 1st drive and you score a TD.. Probably got your blood pumping!!
> 
> ...



But the buzzards were circling  afterwards!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> But the buzzards were circling  afterwards!!!



I guess the meat was too bad to finish, even for a buzzard cause he's back..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> For all you Gurley Girls..



Wow........ Congrats on making fun of a young man's injury. Keep on keeping on, Karma is real and she will get ya eventually. Completely classless, but should we expect anything less from awwbarn fans.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope y'all don't throw all the Auburn fans in one pot. I know that you wouldn't want to be grouped with some of the Ga fans.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> I hope y'all don't throw all the Auburn fans in one pot. I know that you wouldn't want to be grouped with some of the Ga fans.



No one wants to see a kid get hurt....There's a few though that thinks it's funny,if so that alone should tell you what kind of person they are.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 26, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> No one wants to see a kid get hurt....There's a few though that thinks it's funny,if so that alone should tell you what kind of person they are.



We all knew what kind of person he is long before he made fun of Gurley getting hurt.  That just cemented the knowledge.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow!!! Can you get any less classless than making fun of a players injury? That has crossed the line Hog.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2014)

folks that make fun of injured, disabled or sick people are pure 100 percent pond scum.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2014)

Swinehog is a troll. A classless troll at that.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's another pic of a UGA back down...down in the endzone after he scored on Auburn this year.







This is for stealing my I-pod.






Get used to this the next years Swinefraud.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 26, 2014)

Swineqhog said:


> For all you Gurley Girls..



Classless post by a no account classless clown.


----------

